

Ask PG: x comments display broken ? (or is this a new feature?) - jacquesm

Suddenly the new page no longer reliably lists which discussions have comments and which do not.
======
brk
An interesting observation.

 _edit_. It's not just the 'new' page. The new layout appears to be a
"discuss" link if there are 0 comments and an "x comments" link when there are
comments on any submission.

~~~
jacquesm
I have one with _two_ comments but a discuss link!

edit: the points display is messed up as well now.

~~~
chaosprophet
Hmmm... so the points display was messed up. I thought the vote discarding
system used for comments was being extended to links.

